# So...what single coil 22mm RDAs are out there ?



## Smoke_A_Llama (9/1/18)

So, getting closer to pulling the trigger on dripping and with the evic gathering dust ...

I know of the wasp and hadaly and the rabbit on it's way...is there any that I have missed ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (9/1/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> So, getting closer to pulling the trigger on dripping and with the evic gathering dust ...
> 
> I know of the wasp and hadaly and the rabbit on it's way...is there any that I have missed ??


Pulse 22

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (9/1/18)

Oumier Wasp
Dead Rabbit SQ
Hadaly
Entheon
Pulse

There are many more, but these are the more recent ones!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (9/1/18)

The pulse does look quite tempting ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501 (9/1/18)

Entheon, Flave, Solo, Cruiser, Zion, Hussar.... and so on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Carnival (9/1/18)

Let us know which one you end up getting @Smoke_A_Llama

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (9/1/18)

alex1501 said:


> Entheon, Flave, Solo, Cruiser, Zion, Hussar.... and so on.



I'd probably get a wasp before I get a pulse - The wasp is one of the best flavour atties on the market right now! And its k@k cheap!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## alex1501 (9/1/18)

And I almost forgot a Tiny rda.







I would love one of those, just for a fun of it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (9/1/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> I'd probably get a wasp before I get a pulse - The wasp is one of the best flavour atties on the market right now! And its k@k cheap!



I like it so much I have the RDA and RDTA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/1/18)

Hadaly and Wasp are pretty much all I use as BF RDAs. All others are gathering dust. Won't be buying any more RDAs unless there is a marked improvement in some future RDA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (9/1/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Hadaly and Wasp are pretty much all I use as BF RDAs. All others are gathering dust. Won't be buying any more RDAs unless there is a marked improvement in some future RDA.



I literally agree with you 100% - the entheon imo is not better than the hadaly, and the wasp is a close second. That wasp is such bang for your buck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/1/18)

I agree @Chukin'Vape . The Wasp is really good. After squonking, I like the fact that I can see a little juice inside the atty when I tip it. (little half moon shape next to the closest post). As you say they are almost giving them away at around $10. Those who don't like the ultem cap can now get Black/white/clear and several resin colours.
I was going to get an Entheon but have no problems with over-squonking the Hadaly so there would be nothing really to gain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Maxxis (9/1/18)

My vote will be for the Wasp Nano RDTA. Best of both worlds. If you don't want to run as an RDTA simply close off the juice flow and use it as a dripper.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Huffapuff (9/1/18)

The wasp gets my vote - and you could practically get one in each colour for the same price as a Hadaly or entheon 

I can also highly recommend the gorge, but it's 24mm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (9/1/18)

I love my Wasp!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (9/1/18)

Tanja said:


> I love my Wasp!


I love my Wasps(s) - I have 3, no jokes! You TOTALLY need it for DIY testing - recipe creation. The only problem I have now is a real concern that someone with a RTA or sub-ohm mixes my recipe and thinks my recipe is weak.... . . its a concern!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (9/1/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> I love my Wasps(s) - I have 3, no jokes! You TOTALLY need it for DIY testing - recipe creation. The only problem I have now is a real concern that someone with a RTA or sub-ohm mixes my recipe and thinks my recipe is weak.... . . its a concern!


I use mine for my DIY testing as well... It definitely has a better taste in the wasp than the RTA's...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (9/1/18)

So pending what the physician says tomorrow (medical bills bleh) I'll go on the hunt for a white wasp this weekend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jaco.vosloo (9/1/18)

I really do like my Wotofo Serpent RDTA!












Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (9/1/18)

jaco.vosloo said:


> I really do like my Wotofo Serpent RDTA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, pumped many a tank loads through mine !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (9/1/18)

I'm really starting to hate these treads. 

Been browsing around for RDA's as well. Had my mind set on the Haku. But now I'm starting to think maybe I should just go for the wasp as well.

Back to square one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kabir499 (11/1/18)

Adephi said:


> I'm really starting to hate these treads.
> 
> Been browsing around for RDA's as well. Had my mind set on the Haku. But now I'm starting to think maybe I should just go for the wasp as well.
> 
> Back to square one.


I must be honest, the wasp hasn't disappointed me as yet...

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Adephi (11/1/18)

kabir499 said:


> I must be honest, the wasp hasn't disappointed me as yet...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


I think @KZOR convinced me that the Haku is not for me. Will wait for payday now and see what else pops up in the mean time.


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (14/1/18)

So a buddy got me a gift as a get well better soon present.... problem being I can't find my wire

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (14/1/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> So a buddy got me a gift as a get well better soon present.... problem being I can't find my wire
> View attachment 119051


At your age you should know where your wire is by now

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (14/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> At your age you should know where your wire is by now




24yr old with the body of a mummy 

Ps you cheeky lil sh1t

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (14/1/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> 24yr old with the body of a mummy
> 
> Ps you cheeky lil sh1t

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (14/1/18)

I still love my *Ammit RTA by Geek Vape*
*




*
*Ammit RTA features*

22mm Diameter
3.5ml Capacity
Stainless Steel Construction
High-Temp Resistant Silica Glass Reinforcement
Enlarged Build Deck
Innovative Two-Post Design - Single Coil Configuration. Single Terminal Per Post Vertically Secured via Phillips Head Screws
PEEK Insulator
Efficient Wicking System
Unique 3-Dimensional Airflow System
Adjustable Dual Airflow Slots
Dual Internal Central Air Tubes
Slanted Triple Internal Air Slots
Convenient Top-Fill Design
10mm Delrin Straight Bore Drip Tip
Adjustable Gold-Plated 510 Contact Pin













I use this everyday, and have probably refilled her about 600 times already.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arno Nomdo (15/1/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> So a buddy got me a gift as a get well better soon present.... problem being I can't find my wire
> View attachment 119051


Where can i get hold of the 510 driptip in the photo?


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (15/1/18)

Arno Nomdo said:


> Where can i get hold of the 510 driptip in the photo?


https://h2vape-boksburg.myshopify.c...oducts/drip-tip-plastic?variant=1966832615437


----------



## Rude Rudi (15/1/18)

OK, here's my picks, in order:

*Dead Rabbit SQ* - got this little baby on Friday and have not put it down. It is a superb BF RDA, impossible to over fill and can handle any sized coil with ease. 
*Wasp* - yes, now second on my list after the SQ
*Entheon* - It would have been in first place but I'm putting it third simply because it burns me lips - I simply cant do more than 3 draws on it.
*Pulse* - also very difficult to over fill and delivers all round
*Serpernt RDTA* - fantastic run-around 22mm - loves the pico!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (15/1/18)

Kinda kicking myself for trying to build from gut feeling haha...Flavour is okay 

26 x 3 with 36 wrap ni80 3.5mm ....0.25 ohms at 50 watts

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jaco.vosloo (15/1/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> OK, here's my picks, in order:
> 
> *Dead Rabbit SQ* - got this little baby on Friday and have not put it down. It is a superb BF RDA, impossible to over fill and can handle any sized coil with ease.
> *Wasp* - yes, now second on my list after the SQ
> ...


I can echo the Serpent RDTA on the pico (mega in my case) 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

